# HIV drug ‘effective against prostate cancer’



## Northerner (Dec 1, 2014)

A DRUG used to treat HIV infection can slow the spread of prostate cancer, research has shown.

Scientists hope the compound, or others like it, may help men live longer with the disease that claims around 10,000 lives in the UK each year.

Early studies have demonstrated the antiretroviral drug maraviroc can dramatically curb the lethal spread of prostate cancer in mice.

Prostate cancer most commonly travels to the bones, leading to severe pain, disability and eventual death.

But treatment with maraviroc reduced the spread, or metastasis, of prostate tumours to the bones, brain and other organs by 60% in mice.

http://www.scotsman.com/news/health/hiv-drug-effective-against-prostate-cancer-1-3620798


----------

